# Is Sucralose (Splenda) Potentially Dangerous?



## Testosterone (Feb 19, 2004)

This has been an ongoing discussion in International Food Comminity (Specially in Europe) where most countries are having tough time approving the use of this sweetener.

Since this products is chlorinated form of Sucrose (-Cl3) and the purest form is 98% pure, what do the remaining 2% symbolise:?

Heavy Metals (e.g., Lead) ?
Arsenic ?
Triphenilphosphine Oxide ?
Methanol ?
Chlorinated Disaccharides ?
Chlorinated Monosaccharide ?


Is it necessary to use Aspartame, Acesulfame K or Sucralose too often instead of sugar? I welcome all comments.


----------



## IronSlingah (Feb 19, 2004)

I recently saw something very interesting on CNN. It was a report by the CDC that 1 out of every 2 males and 1 out of every 3 females WILL suffer from some type of cancer during thier lifetime. Im not saying sweetner is to blame but it seems cancer is gonna be a part of our socieity so anything you can do to prevent getting it would be very wise. Some of the ingredients in sweetners are known carcinogens BTW.


----------



## Nate (Feb 19, 2004)

I can't understand how people go to such lengths to eat healthfully, yet they put splenda or some other type of artificial sweetener all over their food.  It just doesn't make any sense to me.  Perhaps I'm wrong, but I don't trust the repeated use of something that's foreign to the body.

I also find it pretty crazy that most of the Low-Carb diets actually _base_ their theories around these sweeteners.  "Sure you can have a sugar drink, but just make sure it's Crystal Light...Sure you can have some candies, but just make sure they're made with splenda or maltitol."  

I don't know, I'm just a purist.


----------



## zakk (Feb 19, 2004)

Diet Coke is my poison.  Don't do drugs, don't smoke, I eat right, no alcohol, exercise, and drink my Diet Coke.


----------



## IronSlingah (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by zakk *_
> Diet Coke is my poison.  Don't do drugs, don't smoke, I eat right, no alcohol, exercise, and drink my Diet Coke.




Yeah tell me about it. Its the same with cocaine...


----------



## zakk (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IronSlingah *_
> Yeah tell me about it. Its the same with cocaine...




Good for you!  Enjoy that enlarged heart


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Nate *_
> I can't understand how people go to such lengths to eat healthfully, yet they put splenda or some other type of artificial sweetener all over their food.  It just doesn't make any sense to me.  Perhaps I'm wrong, but I don't trust the repeated use of something that's foreign to the body.
> 
> I also find it pretty crazy that most of the Low-Carb diets actually _base_ their theories around these sweeteners.  "Sure you can have a sugar drink, but just make sure it's Crystal Light...Sure you can have some candies, but just make sure they're made with splenda or maltitol."
> ...



I agree with you man...


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 19, 2004)

I doubt its the sweetners.  Look at everything in our society.  Air pollution is horrible.  Food is covered with pesticides.  Meat is full of steroids (yet we cant use them).  Lets face it, in 25 years, cancer will probably be as common as a cold.

Sad to say, but were killin ourselves with our irresponsibility.  God gave man the Earth, and man abused it.  This is our punishment.


----------



## Dismali (Feb 19, 2004)

It's incredible how much people underestimate the toxicity of sweetners like Aspartame. Just do a simple Google search and you'll see hundreds of reports on the terrible effects of these products, some people believing that they are nothing more than  pure poison. Just take a look at some of the following pages:

http://aspartamekills.com/nightmares/Ekberg.htm

http://www.bibleplus.org/health/ms_lupus.htm

http://swiftweb.com/ha/aspartame.html

http://www.geocities.com/athens/1942/geobook98-99.html

If you really become interested, just take a bottle of diet coke and plug the ingredients into Google or yahoo, and you'll find tons of interesting reading material. Upsetting really, because I do want to enjoy drinking something different than water ever now and again. Oh well.


----------



## Nuclear Blast (Apr 4, 2004)

If you believed everything you read on the internet, you'd already be dead! The internet can be informative yet misleading and very contradictive!


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 4, 2004)

everything is a carcinagen, or foreign to the body, if you die you die, and it is true most of us will die from some sort of cancer, for me i think i might go out with skin cancer but oh well the beach is too fun not to enjoy 24/7


----------



## Mudge (Apr 4, 2004)

Mercola has stuff on sucralose on his site.

http://www.google.com/custom?cof=AH...la.com&sitesearch=www.mercola.com&q=sucralose


----------



## Nuclear Blast (Apr 4, 2004)

How come this dude is the only one that seems to be barking about Splenda and Sucralose?  His name is plastered all over the place.  I think he's proably paid by the Equal and Sweet and Low companies.  Shit, I ain't worried about getting cancer.  I work  with and am exposed  to radiation all day long.  If I get cancer, it won't be from my Splenda, but from using radiation to help diagnos patients that have cancer or could potentially have it!


----------



## Testosterone (Apr 4, 2004)

The thing is you dont want to get too much dependent on sucralose & other artificial sweeteners. Once in a while is Ok.


----------



## Nuclear Blast (Apr 4, 2004)

Yeah, kinda like the Pros get dependent upon the roids to be the best eh?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

to each his own really.. but personally you will never see me use it again, I used to but after looiking deeper into it and the advice from my ND to get rid of it, I no longer use it.. and actually feel better. I use stevia inplace, which is a natural sweet herb


----------



## sentricyphen (Apr 5, 2004)

agreed. all i have to say is, I'm never using it again.


----------



## monkeyd (Apr 5, 2004)

I've heard some pretty negative things about Stevia too.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

Hell...we are all gonna die sooner or later.  Just let me go eatting what I want.  I'll die happy that way!


----------



## sentricyphen (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by monkeyd *_
> I've heard some pretty negative things about Stevia too.



like what? i've researched it, and based upon it's widespead use in japan, it has been proven safe. it was nutrisweet that filed a complaint with the FDA (for obvious reasons), from there it was banned as a food aditive, and was only promoted as a supplement/supplement additive in the U.S.
it would be helpful if you could give a link.


----------



## sentricyphen (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Hell...we are all gonna die sooner or later.  Just let me go eatting what I want.  I'll die happy that way!



the main thing that scares me, is that, accoriding to the mercola article, up to 40% of the sucralose actually absorbed, some of it accumulating along the walls of the digestive track...I already have enough GI probs as it is.

i'd better just eat my oatmeal unsweetened.


----------



## monkeyd (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.cspinet.org/nah/4_00/stevia.html

This was something I just found, I can't find the original article I was talking about.

When I get more time I'll find it and post it.

Alex


----------



## sentricyphen (Apr 6, 2004)

hmm... yeah that does bring up some issues. male reproductive problems 

overall though, shown by its vast foreign use, it is much safer than the alternatives.

still,  next time i buy whey, i'm definitly going for the isopure.
right now im using one with steviosides in it...not too concerned really, it's just better to play it safe.


----------



## Testosterone (Apr 6, 2004)

I always sweeten all my WPC & WPI with plain old table sugar or Dextrose monohydrate in moderation


----------



## Mudge (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Nuclear Blast *_
> I think he's proably paid by the Equal and Sweet and Low companies.



Since he complains about aspartame etc as well I highly doubt it, if you search around you will find this to be absolutely true. Instead of making off the wall guesses like this, investigate a little.

Since it is his site most of the articles are going to come from him. You can pay Google to index your site for you, it has nothing to do with him being payed by anybody and I did not do a Google search without going through his site first, he just happens to be paying them to index his site for him.

The place I work for uses AtomZ.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sentricyphen *_
> hmm... yeah that does bring up some issues. male reproductive problems



Cottonseed oil and soy too, but how many people really go impotent from these products.


----------



## brodus (Apr 6, 2004)

What about Acesulfame-K and Sorbitol/Malitol?


----------

